# Charter out of Corolla



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Planning on 1/2 day charter from Corolla area in June. Will have 4-6 people, want to fish for groceries not trophies. I have searched with limited results, any names/suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well there aren't many if any... You have the Currituck Sound and that's about it for any kind of charter fishing.
Offshore, you'd have to use, Pirates Cove, OBX Marina, Or Oregon Inlet Fishing Center. 
What kind of fishing are you intersted in doing?


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Looking to fill cooler not wall mounts.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Call Karl Helmkamp, on the Fistful out of Pirates Cove (you pass by it on 64 crossing the bridges. just before whalebone tackle.) 

Not only is he a heck of a fisherman, he is fun! He will help you fill the coolers. Call soon, that is cobia and Mahi season. He will fill up FAST!!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tell him Crossfit or Sir Miss-A-lot sent you LOL


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bosco said:


> Looking to fill cooler not wall mounts.


Yeah, I read that the first time..

Look dude, if you thnk you can just go scoop up fish and fill a cooler on a charter you are sadly mistaken...Mostlikely, That Ain't Gonna Happen!
You haven't said what time of year you plan on going, what your budget is, what type of fish you'd like to target....
So I guess there is a reason your search results were LIMITED.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

DaBig2na said:


> Bosco said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to fill cooler not wall mounts.
> ...


Reread OP, going in June. Just want to go out and fish structure for whatever is biting and tablefare, no trolling. Not mistaken on fast filling cooler, after all it is fishing. Budget, shopping at this point.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bosco said:


> Reread OP, going in June. Just want to go out and fish structure for whatever is biting and tablefare, no trolling. Not mistaken on fast filling cooler, after all it is fishing. Budget, shopping at this point.


Miss Hatteras Oden's Dock Hatteras. I would forget Oregon Inlet.

Deep Wreck fishing party boat.

I would forget a half day trip, take an all day trip, better wrecks less visited.

If you bring live bait set up King Mackerel or Wahoo or Mahi will be around the deep water wrecks. Bring a deep jigging rod and you might get into the AJ's.

Days of coming home with 300 pounds of Bee Liners and Red Snapper are days gone by, if you are on a budget go to Georges Seafood Buffet in KDH and eat up.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Give Bob's Bait & Tackle in Duck a call. Pretty sure they run the type charter, where and when you want.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think any charter you book out of Corolla is gonna leave from Wanchese or Nags Head. I will say this. Over the years I chartered two trips from Corolla Bait and Tackle. Both trips were mid-late September and both times we were skunked. One was a nearshore and one was an inshore. I will not do that again.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Garbo, why forget Oregon? I every trip has been extremely successful from OI. Only been out 4 times from OI, but always been good. Except on the OI Head boat. That was the biggest waste of my time ever.

Bosco: As said before days of loading coolers with Grouper and Snapper are gone due to regs changing. I would suggest a 1/2 or full day nearshore or inshore trip that time of year. Like I said nearshore you can get a load of Mahi and maybe tuna depending on where they are running. Cobia are a draw in may and june as well as possible wahoo.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

spydermn said:


> Garbo, why forget Oregon? I every trip has been extremely successful from OI. Only been out 4 times from OI, but always been good. Except on the OI Head boat. That was the biggest waste of my time ever.
> 
> Bosco: As said before days of loading coolers with Grouper and Snapper are gone due to regs changing. I would suggest a 1/2 or full day nearshore or inshore trip that time of year. Like I said nearshore you can get a load of Mahi and maybe tuna depending on where they are running. Cobia are a draw in may and june as well as possible wahoo.


I was under the impression OP was seeking a party or head boat type experience not a 6-pack charter, only party boat on OBX that has a decent rep is Miss Hatteras.

There was mention of budget and when I think of an Oregon Inlet Fishing Center boat, budget is something that is not part of the experience.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I've done well our of OI as well, but garbos right that it is not a budget experiacne . I have also done well on aaron Kelly's boats meeting up with them at assorted launches. 


Garbo...I personally am a jimmys buffet kinda guy . Better scenery


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wife and I ate Captain Georges ONCE. I chose the buffet and really loaded up on the Norfolk Special. It was delicious.
As soon as we pulled out of the parking lot I felt it. It was the gurgle. You know what I mean. The gurgle from way down deep in your bowels that causes you to sweat profusely and plan your next three moves with the tact of an Army General preparing for battle.
Wife made the emergency call on her cell phone as I turned left on red at Colington Rd and floored it. Crossed the double yellow to pass an old man on a leisurely drive. As I made the left onto Baum Bay Dr I was worried. The pressure had reached critical mass and I wasnt sure I could hold it.
I skidded to a stop in front of the Crawford residence and jumped out, truck still running. From the street to the door was about 20 yards but it seemed like a football field. I made the dash, pinching my butt cheeks together so tightly I could have created a diamond from a charcoal brickette. 
Mrs Crawford saw me coming and had the front door open. She was like an angel at the gates of heaven. 
As i crossed the threshold I pivoted to my right, into the bathroom, and closed the door in a move that would make the best NFL running back take notice. 
The hell that my buttocks unleashed that night will forever be known amongst our close group of friends as "The Great Capt George's" incident. The tale of which shall be passed down thru generations of our respective families as a warning to all of the risks and perils of dining on the Outer Banks. 
Let this be a lesson to all.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> Wife and I ate Captain Georges ONCE. I chose the buffet and really loaded up on the Norfolk Special. It was delicious.
> As soon as we pulled out of the parking lot I felt it. It was the gurgle. You know what I mean. The gurgle from way down deep in your bowels that causes you to sweat profusely and plan your next three moves with the tact of an Army General preparing for battle.
> Wife made the emergency call on her cell phone as I turned left on red at Colington Rd and floored it. Crossed the double yellow to pass an old man on a leisurely drive. As I made the left onto Baum Bay Dr I was worried. The pressure had reached critical mass and I wasnt sure I could hold it.
> I skidded to a stop in front of the Crawford residence and jumped out, truck still running. From the street to the door was about 20 yards but it seemed like a football field. I made the dash, pinching my butt cheeks together so tightly I could have created a diamond from a charcoal brickette.
> ...


That actually rivals Garbo's writing.. Gooden...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess I read 6 pack 1/2 day. 

I have not had much time on head boats but every time has been a puke fest with little catching. It is the reason I would save up for boats that put me on fish. I would rather pay $500 and bring home a cooler or 5 full of fish rather than $50 with nothing to show for it


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

dialout said:


> I've done well our of OI as well, but garbos right that it is not a budget experiacne.


That is why I suggested pirates cove


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

1BadF350 said:


> Wife and I ate Captain Georges ONCE. I chose the buffet and really loaded up on the Norfolk Special. It was delicious.
> As soon as we pulled out of the parking lot I felt it. It was the gurgle. You know what I mean. The gurgle from way down deep in your bowels that causes you to sweat profusely and plan your next three moves with the tact of an Army General preparing for battle.
> Wife made the emergency call on her cell phone as I turned left on red at Colington Rd and floored it. Crossed the double yellow to pass an old man on a leisurely drive. As I made the left onto Baum Bay Dr I was worried. The pressure had reached critical mass and I wasnt sure I could hold it.
> I skidded to a stop in front of the Crawford residence and jumped out, truck still running. From the street to the door was about 20 yards but it seemed like a football field. I made the dash, pinching my butt cheeks together so tightly I could have created a diamond from a charcoal brickette.
> ...


Well I seldom sign in but I had to ....that was great. 

Reminds me of watching co worker somewhat walk in one day in the same situation. I wondered why one of his friends had run in and shut all the bathroom doors, turned the lights on and ran to hide before he came in..

The look on his face was precious when he saw everything occupied.

Sorry to say I am of NO help on charters. Used the same people for years but not off the OBX. Friend and I ran our own boat for a while(for ourselves).....those days are gone.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

1BadF350 said:


> Wife and I ate Captain Georges ONCE. I chose the buffet and really loaded up on the Norfolk Special. It was delicious.
> As soon as we pulled out of the parking lot I felt it. It was the gurgle. You know what I mean. The gurgle from way down deep in your bowels that causes you to sweat profusely and plan your next three moves with the tact of an Army General preparing for battle.
> Wife made the emergency call on her cell phone as I turned left on red at Colington Rd and floored it. Crossed the double yellow to pass an old man on a leisurely drive. As I made the left onto Baum Bay Dr I was worried. The pressure had reached critical mass and I wasnt sure I could hold it.
> I skidded to a stop in front of the Crawford residence and jumped out, truck still running. From the street to the door was about 20 yards but it seemed like a football field. I made the dash, pinching my butt cheeks together so tightly I could have created a diamond from a charcoal brickette.
> ...


So Your new "Pen Name" for this story is "Will E Makit"

I remember reading a sign in a seafood restaurant many years ago that read
" Good Seafood is Not Cheap, Cheap Seafood is Not Good!"


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> So Your new "Pen Name" for this story is "Will E Makit"
> 
> Good thing for Mrs. Crawford that his name is not Sir-Miss-A-Lot.


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Always remember "NEVER TRUST A FART" and "NEVER EVER RUN WHEN YOU FEEL THE GURGLE DEEP DOWN".


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

I seem to have that Captain George's Effect every time we dine at a chinese all-you-can-eat buffet. I wonder if it is indicative of too low temps in the buffet steamtable or perhaps just system overload from too many dishes consumed at one time.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Good thing for Mrs. Crawford that his name is not Sir-Miss-A-Lot.


Missed two cake walk turkey's in two days....I never missed before. I will never live it down


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

spydermn said:


> Missed two cake walk turkey's in two days....I never missed before. I will never live it down


every body misses, but not 2 in a row, except you and my buddy, he watched the first one I called up for him for an hour before shooting, then he missed the next 3! hijack over
js


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Still laughing,


1BadF350 said:


> Wife and I ate Captain Georges ONCE. I chose the buffet and really loaded up on the Norfolk Special. It was delicious.
> As soon as we pulled out of the parking lot I felt it. It was the gurgle. You know what I mean. The gurgle from way down deep in your bowels that causes you to sweat profusely and plan your next three moves with the tact of an Army General preparing for battle.
> Wife made the emergency call on her cell phone as I turned left on red at Colington Rd and floored it. Crossed the double yellow to pass an old man on a leisurely drive. As I made the left onto Baum Bay Dr I was worried. The pressure had reached critical mass and I wasnt sure I could hold it.
> I skidded to a stop in front of the Crawford residence and jumped out, truck still running. From the street to the door was about 20 yards but it seemed like a football field. I made the dash, pinching my butt cheeks together so tightly I could have created a diamond from a charcoal brickette.
> ...


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

I know thread went stale, I talked with the party, everyone is good with $300.00 per head for a 6 person 1/2 day near shore trip. Based on everyone'should experience can we get a decent charter at that rate? That would total $1800.00.
Also, what is going rate tipping mate?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Bosco said:


> I know thread went stale, I talked with the party, everyone is good with $300.00 per head for a 6 person 1/2 day near shore trip. Based on everyone'should experience can we get a decent charter at that rate? That would total $1800.00.
> Also, what is going rate tipping mate?


For that kinda jack, you should go full day offshore outta Oregon Inlet. Good time of year for some yellowfins up to 50lb, with some dolphin moving in too.
15-20% of charter price for mate tip.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Oregon Inlet Fishing boats are around 1900 per day and it is customary to tip the mate 20% so figure another 390.00 for tip to the mate. 
Mate works for tips only...... 
Fish cleaning is 50 cents a pound. They will divide the fish equally if requested 
OFF shore is be on the boat by 5:15am you're usually back by 4pm.
Bring your food and drink for the trip...(I bring a pillow and ear plugs and sleep both ways..)

If the trip is canceled due to weather or conditions your deposit will be refunded


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2017)

1BadF350 said:


> Wife and I ate Captain Georges ONCE. I chose the buffet and really loaded up on the Norfolk Special. It was delicious.
> As soon as we pulled out of the parking lot I felt it. It was the gurgle. You know what I mean. The gurgle from way down deep in your bowels that causes you to sweat profusely and plan your next three moves with the tact of an Army General preparing for battle.
> Wife made the emergency call on her cell phone as I turned left on red at Colington Rd and floored it. Crossed the double yellow to pass an old man on a leisurely drive. As I made the left onto Baum Bay Dr I was worried. The pressure had reached critical mass and I wasnt sure I could hold it.
> I skidded to a stop in front of the Crawford residence and jumped out, truck still running. From the street to the door was about 20 yards but it seemed like a football field. I made the dash, pinching my butt cheeks together so tightly I could have created a diamond from a charcoal brickette.
> ...


Oh my I had a similar incident on about my fifth date with my wife. Except it was from a Denny's special burger. I made the call to my sister on the way to taking my wife, then girlfriend, to her house. My sister lived a couple miles away. My wife told me I could come inside but I told her that her family would disown me if I unleashed the beast from within at their house. I got to my sister's house and of course she had company. I'm pretty sure I said hi on my way by the living room and up her steps. My feet might have touched 2 steps on the way up. I don't know if I heard a scream on its way out but I do know it broke land, air, and sea speed records. It was the most relieved I've ever felt in my life.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

go info, as mentioned we are planning, 6pac, 1/2 day, near shore.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Fistful Sport Fishing Trips & Rates/
$625 near shore 1/2 Day up to 6 (+ tip for Casey, mate, of 20%) gets you WELL under your rate. If there are fish around, Karl will put you on them


----------

